# Engagement rings?



## Serene123

Hope this is in the right section :lol:

I'm not engaged (yet...) but I really want to be! My OH picked out a ring he wanted to get me a long time ago and as much as it means to him because he picked it out and I loved it, it's so bloody expensive. I'd be just as happy with a ring out of one of those machines and I don't want to wait forever but I want him to be happy too.

So, firstly, how much does what your ring looks like matter?

Secondly, did your ring mean something to you before you got it? (I think it's more that they give you it that makes it special, right?)

And lastly, how on earth do I convince him to get me a different one?

Watching four weddings makes me want to cry! I want that. I love him, and I want to marry him and I'm fed up of having to correct people when they call him my husband or call me Mrs. O :(

Helpppppp!


----------



## Vici

My engagement ring means more to me than anything! It didn't cost alot (just over £200) but my OH chose it himself, went and bought it himself and proposed on the beach as a complete suprise!
I think it matters a certain extent what it looks like, but only to you. I see some rings that people have paid £000s for and theres no way they'd go near my fingers!! Its all personal taste. 
Is your thought that you could have a cheaper one and get engaged now whereas waiting for the other one would mean waiting to get engaged? x


----------



## Serene123

I know he wants to do it now and we're saving for this bloody ring but I'd rather just have a cheaper one and get on with it :dohh:

Am I being stroppy, selfish and impatient?!


----------



## Boothh

i agree with you, my ring wasnt expensive dont know exactly how much but i know it was roughly £300, OH went and asked my dad permission without me knowing then bought the ring n took me for a meal and proposed on the way home :) i love love love my ring and £300 was too much imo cus we couldve put that to so much better use than a ring!

i think if your on your own just the two of you and have no responsability then you can justify spending loads but once you have a LO, house,bills etc its just not realistic! xx


----------



## Serene123

I already have an expensive ring, my eternity ring. I love it, but I would love it and cherish it just as much if it was cheap because of what it means to us.

I'm stupidly looking at wedding dresses. Now they are expensive :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

I adore my ring, and feel lost without it on. Like a little piece of me is missing. It does matter a little how it looks as you have it on for life. But it doesnt have to cost a fortune xxx


----------



## polo_princess

booflebump said:


> I adore my ring, and feel lost without it on. Like a little piece of me is missing. It does matter a little how it looks as you have it on for life. But it doesnt have to cost a fortune xxx

I agree with Boofs, mine only cost £1,000, but OH picked it out himself so it means more than any amount of money to me :cloud9:

I would wear a £1 ring if he picked it himself :rofl:


----------



## Missy89

I agree it doesnt matter how much it cost, when we were talking about if we would get engaged my OH asked how would he know what I'd like so I pointed out about 100 rings that were between £20 and £20,000 and told him I only liked white gold, and didnt want a band with a dimond in the middle as I wanted it to be completly different from anyone elses and told him it had to be cheap enough for me too replace it if I lost it!

Still have noooo idea how much it cost but I don't care if he got it out of a christmas cracker! I love it and its very unusal so im happy!

If you want a cheaper one to have it sooner maybe find a cheaper one and tell him youve found an even nicer one than the first one you seen :)


----------



## Boothh

polo_princess said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> I adore my ring, and feel lost without it on. Like a little piece of me is missing. It does matter a little how it looks as you have it on for life. But it doesnt have to cost a fortune xxx
> 
> I agree with Boofs, mine only cost £1,000, but OH picked it out himself so it means more than any amount of money to me :cloud9:
> 
> I would wear a £1 ring if he picked it himself :rofl:Click to expand...

only £1000!!!! bloody hell you could go on holiday for that!! see for us we struggle and if we had £1000 theres so much stuff we need that id feel guilty having it spent on a ring! 

plus what if you lost it! i hope its insured!! :flower: xxx


----------



## Serene123

I've just found loads online for £200-£400. The one he wants to get is £2.5k! That would take ATLEAST a year to save for with how much I spend on Caitlyn..... Because my eternity ring is platinum he wanted to get a platinum engagement ring too but I don't care what it's made out of. White gold is more than good enough for me! I'm fed up of waiting. I've saved all the links on his computer hopefully he will stumble accross them. Not that he's ever on the computer for long.. Fingers crossed hey?! Maybe I will make a subtle "don't look at my favourites," hint :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

My engagement ring means the world to me, on our wedding morning when i gave it too my sister to wear before the service i just felt naked and lost without it, it was horrible!

We went looking for my ring after he proposed as he was so worried about getting me one I didn't like, but I let him very much take the lead and well I adore what he picked. He too picked a expensive ring and I tried to get him to pick something cheaper but he refused because he loved the ring and well, when we put it on my finger we both just fell in love. He did get money knocked off for paying in cash there and then so worth looking into, we saved £250 that way!

And just remember you can't put white gold next to platinum :) they corrode


----------



## Pops

I have no idea how much my ring cost but I know it wasn't cheap BUT I also know that it wouldn't bother me if it was a fiver, what is important is that Boyo chose it himself and so much thought and planning went into it and it is a symbol of "us".

Explain how you feel about it but try not to push it.....he may have it all planned and just be waiting....I had NO idea that Boyo was going to propose when he did!

xxx


----------



## aly888

I think it's nicer to _not_ know how much a gift cost!? But like everyone else has said, the cost is in no way important. If you have a grand or two laying around (and who actually does?! :lol:) then I dont see the problem with spending it, but I wouldnt want to save up for something that can be bought for a few hundred quid. You've got the actual wedding day that you can save up for :lol:

My friend at school got given a ring from a charity shop...but it was a proper retro style and perfect for her. The fact that her OH thought about 'what would be perfect for her' rather than 'how much shall I spend' made it so much MORE romantic :cloud9: Of course, if you are someone who would be perfect with a £25,000 diamond on your finger then you could be waiting a while :haha::haha: xx

ETA - I dont know how much my ring was, but I know it wasn't alot...£2/300 at most :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Pops said:


> I have no idea how much my ring cost but I know it wasn't cheap BUT I also know that it wouldn't bother me if it was a fiver, what is important is that Boyo chose it himself and so much thought and planning went into it and it is a symbol of "us".
> 
> Explain how you feel about it but try not to push it.....he may have it all planned and just be waiting....I had NO idea that Boyo was going to propose when he did!
> 
> xxx

We were clueless werent we Pops? :haha: I found the receipt for mine (oops) so know how 'naughty' Mr Boofs was but the fact that he saw the ring and knew it was 'me', the one he had to propose with, straight away is far more important than the cost of it.

If you want to wear your eternity ring on the same finger as an engagement ring, you are best to get the same metals. White gold is softer than platinum and would get rubbed away. 

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Didn't know that about the metals....... Oooo... Maybe we will have to go platinum then! Good bye plan :lol:


----------



## aly888

Serene123 said:


> Didn't know that about the metals....... Oooo... Maybe we will have to go platinum then! Good bye plan :lol:

 :lol: haha, you sound devestated hun :haha:


----------



## Serene123

I'm just... fed up of trying now. Never going to get married, never going to have another baby............................................................................... BLERGH


I need a hobby!


----------



## maddiwatts19

_my ring cost less than £200 (i think..) but it means everything to me because he chose it all by himself, and i know its the ring he wants me to have, and the ring that will symbolise the start of the rest of our lives. just try sitting down and talking to him, tell him that price doesn't matter, you love him and will love anything he gets you!  you will get married, and you will have another baby hun, just sometimes these things are shitty and take time  xx_


----------



## aly888

Serene123 said:


> I'm just... fed up of trying now. Never going to get married, never going to have another baby............................................................................... BLERGH
> 
> 
> I need a hobby!

:hugs::hugs: as the saying goes..."never say never" :flower: You might be someone who doesnt have a long engagement. You never know, he might propose then you might set a date just 6 months on from then :shrug:

If you want a hobby, I've got a stack of baby clothes that need sorting. That should keep you quiet for a while :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx

ETA - Maddie, how cute is your ticker at the moment...'1 year, 1 month, 1 week, 1 day' :thumbup:


----------



## Serene123

I know Maddi, I am just PMSing :-( lol x


----------



## Serene123

aly888 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just... fed up of trying now. Never going to get married, never going to have another baby............................................................................... BLERGH
> 
> 
> I need a hobby!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: as the saying goes..."never say never" :flower: You might be someone who doesnt have a long engagement. You never know, he might propose then you might set a date just 6 months on from then :shrug:
> 
> If you want a hobby, I've got a stack of baby clothes that need sorting. That should keep you quiet for a while :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxClick to expand...

:rofl:

I have my own stack, maybe I could do that.......................... NAH? :lol:


----------



## aly888

Serene123 said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just... fed up of trying now. Never going to get married, never going to have another baby............................................................................... BLERGH
> 
> 
> I need a hobby!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: as the saying goes..."never say never" :flower: You might be someone who doesnt have a long engagement. You never know, he might propose then you might set a date just 6 months on from then :shrug:
> 
> If you want a hobby, I've got a stack of baby clothes that need sorting. That should keep you quiet for a while :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I have my own stack, maybe I could do that.......................... NAH? :lol:Click to expand...

 :rofl:

we should combine stacks and make a *mega stack* :haha: but then they will never get sorted. hmmm, maybe not :-k


----------



## Serene123

I have half a room full of clothes I can't bare to part with!


----------



## aly888

Oh, i'm not parting with mine, much to OH's disapproval...I just need to go through and sort what still fits her and what doesnt. And I need to hook out the next bunch of clothes ready for when she fits into them!!
No way would I get rid of them...what would bubba #2 wear? :haha::haha:


----------



## Serene123

New clothes?! :rofl:


----------



## aly888

:rofl::rofl: yeah, but if I am to convince OH he 'wants' a second bubba then I need to make it look financially attractive in the first place...;)


----------



## welshcakes79

my first engagement ring cost £1,500 hubby helped design it, the jeweller then made a matching wedding ring for £1,000....
now hubby was evil just before xmas last year and got caught playing away, so i threw those rings at him, now i have a £2,500 trilogy ring and a £3,000 channel set diamond wedding band...
but you know what...i much prefere my original ones because they meant more and are the actual ones i got married with
price is irrelevent, its the meaning that goes behind it
if the mister likes the more expensive one, be patient young cricket as that one will mean more in the long run
x


----------



## aob1013

I adore my ring, we chose it together from a boutique in the Canary Islands, and he proposed to me on the beach :cloud9: .. anyway thats another story :lol:

It cost a few grand and it's a big circular diamond in the middle, but i would have been happy with anything to be honest, as i had been waiting ages :lol:
Of course it doesn't matter what it looks like/what is cost, it's just a symbol of how precious you are to each other. Not too sure how you could get him to get you another one though xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Personally I don't think price matters as long as you like it. OH wasn't exactly the most romantic in proposing. He made me a candle lit dinner when C went to bed and then he showed me some hpotos of some rings and asked if I wanted to get engaged :rofl:

Next day we went into town and I got my ring from H Samuels for £150 (reduced from £200) I love it. It is so me. Its not like a 'normal' solitaire engagment ring which is why its so me :lol:

Our wedding rings cost £110 for both of ours from Argos.

I can't understand people who spend thousands and thousands on them ... but then again I'd probably lose mine which is why I wouldn't want an expensive one :rofl: xx


----------



## honeybee2

i love my ring too. Dont get me wrong, I compare and wish I had a HUGE diamond in it ( 1 carat would do me just fine). Unfortunately, my OH proposed just after he left uni and was skint- so I chose a £200 from H samuel- a white gold diamond solitaire. Its small, but its from him.


----------



## maaybe2010

I think it does matter what an engagement ring looks like, you have to like it cos you're gona be wearing it forever O:)
I'm not a fan of solitaire so don't know what I would have said if he had got me one, I might of had to ask if it was ok to chose another together . . .
He got me a white gold Kissing Diamonds with five smaller each side.

Didn't mean a thing to me before I got it it had only been released that day so didn't even know it existed :dohh:
Although I don't know much about jewellery anyway :shrug:
It means the world to me now though and atm I'm the ONLY person in Liverpool with this ring so that makes it even more special! :haha:

I don't think price matters as long as your happy with it!
Mine cost £1,65. . something but if he had brought me one for £100 I would still have been made up it with :cloud9:

If your OH can't afford it in one go why not get it on finance?
There's no way my OH would of had an extra grand laying aroun in one month!!
He paid like a fifth off and then got finance with 0% interest for three years so it's only a small amount to pay each month. 

:flower:


----------



## Feltzy

Me an my OH went shopping together to choose a ring, there was no surprise proposal for me unfortunately but I love it all the same. It cost £500, I actually only tried the ring on as the woman behind the counter was checking to see my size and when I put it on I loved it. I was too scared to tell OH because I thought it was too much but then he said 'actually I really like that one'.


----------



## Serene123

He just got 60 hours of overtime, that's £1000! I'm starting to think maybe it will happen soon!! :yipee: Just got to stop spending all of our money on things we don't need I guess!


----------



## maaybe2010

Serene123 said:


> He just got 60 hours of overtime, that's £1000! I'm starting to think maybe it will happen soon!! :yipee: Just got to stop spending all of our money on things we don't need I guess!

:dance:


----------



## Serene123

I am excited! Although we need a new family computer too. Argh! Still... Maybe by this time next year? :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Stuff the computor! :haha:

Maybe another 60 hours next month and you can get both! :dance: :bunny:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

mine was £2,700 and i ADORE it... BUT.. thats just because of what it means to me i think, and because i really love how it looks, nothing to do with the cost of it, so if it was a cheaper ring that i liked just as much, i wouldnt have an issue with it at all!!


----------



## mandy81

My OH picked my ring himself and by god he done good :)
it cost £2500 but I don't think price should matter tbh as long as your happy thats all that matters.

if I could go back to the time we got engaged and I knew what ring he was picking as much as I love my engagment so much I think I would have told him to pick a cheaper one, maybe then we would have been married by now lol (we have been engaged for 6 years).


----------



## tinybutterfly

mine just kept saving up for one, up untill a point i got desperate and just cried out "but i just want a ring from you, just as a pressie, nothing more"
so one day when we were in town he bought me one.
i picked out a few i liked and let him make the final decision, that counted as my "promise ring" haha.

i showed him before what i liked (subtle, delicate, gems IN the ring), what i didn't like (big rock thrown on top of it that gets stuck everywhere), etc
i also told him not to buy me an expensive one bc i'd be too scared to wear it,
more importantly, to lose it...
so he kept it decent (ahum), and it looks perfect, i love it.
it's white gold (bc i think real gold makes me look old and it doesn't compliment my wardrobe),
2 small rings, crossing over and bending in a nice twist, with 3 little diamonds embedded in them. 

it never crossed my mind to go change it for another, but if he had bought
me something i really didn't like i would have said something and ask to go
pick another one, after all, you have to look at it alot.
sure, you can learn to love certain things... but there are limits :p


----------



## bobsiesgal

my ring cost just under £6000, and is valued at just over for the insurance, my OH chose the diamond himself and then had the setting made so that its perfect for me, he has saved his money since he was 16 and we are 20 now (got engaged last month), so it took him 4 years to get what he wanted.

TBH i'm like the other ladies on here, and wouldn't have cared how much he spent as its the promise thats important, and i would marry him without a ring because is the marriage thats the important thing in the end, but luckily for me my OH is a bit of a magpie and loves sparkly things, so i think he got such a good quality diamond so that he could look at it more than anything :haha:, and apparently it had to be platinum because according to him its cheaper in the long run because it dosen't need to be restored as often as white gold? 

but really, if you think about it, you kind of are already engaged, because the engagment is the promise to get married to each other not the ring, and if he's saving for the perfect engagement ring that shows his intension to marry you, and you want to marry him, therefore your already about as engaged as most people with rings, if you catch my drift, although i'm sure i'm not explaining myself very well..


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah thats why we went for platinum too, it never loses volume wheras gold does, and white gold needs to be replated every so often...


----------



## nessajane

OH choose a first ring at last minute before we were due to go on hols... something to give to me for now then he wanted to go together to choose a proper ring... what he bought i didnt like so im glad he said that he didnt much effort into it and wanted us to pick together.. i choose a white gold ring it cost £350 i personally couldnt justify him spending ££££ on a ring id rather have a holiday :)


----------



## PixieBelle

I've been engaged twice. To say I was a little phobic about actually settling down in my youth is a little bit of an understatement. First fella proposed with a jelly bean in a box and was designing a ring for me. The jelly bean probably mean more to me than the ring ever would have but thankfully we never got that far.
Second fella proposed without an actual ring and wanted me to pick out what I liked instead. I took to this idea and as I already have my one day wedding ring (rose gold wedding band from my great nana) I knew the engagement ring had to match. Found a great site. He thought they were all insanely expensive but felt he could afford the cheapest plain diamond ring they did. For me, as long as it was rose gold, that was all that mattered. So we ordered it. A short month after receiving it and having it officially placed on my finger, he turned up at home with a set of floor standing speakers worth more than my ring and felt I should understand these were 'an investment'. Understandably we did not last too long thereafter once I realised what his priorities were!
My OH, who is wonderful and gets me completely, knows that one day I'd like to be married but has given me the best thing in the world in place of a ring, a little life that finger's crossed, we will meet properly for the first time this coming Friday. :D


----------



## MrsVenn

I think it doesn't matter what it costs in all honesty. Hubby knew I'd have a Diamonique one from QVC, I really wasn't fussy. His proposal was a big surprise (not in grandeur, just in timing) and I never saw it coming, we hadn't ever discussed rings so I was pleased as punch when I saw the ring he'd had designed, spot on me. Classic but different. 

I know how much it cost but think it's irrelevant. It made me sad that my friends were a little obsessed knowing how much it had cost as I didn't care, it was more important to them. Personally I just liked knowing that he wanted to marry ME. I love my rings and was gutted when I could no longer wear them when I was pregnant. I've just got my wedding band back on and so relieved. I can't wait to get my engagement ring back on now either, I felt lost without them.


----------



## Georgie90

My engagement ring cost £2500 and i LOVED it, if it cost £1 I wouldnt have loved it any less...it got sold for a hell of a lot less than that but thats another story.

It will happen hun, men just need a good kick up the backside sometimes...they are stoooooopid! ;)


----------



## fionagrace

My boyfriend secretly saved up £750 to buy my ring. In the end he found a nice one on sale and saved a couple of hundred £'s which he added to our 'first baby savings fund'!

The funny thing is, the ring he chose was the very same ring I had been secretly admiring in the jewelers catalogue a couple of months previously. 
I love it to bits but im quite clumsy and so scared of losing it that when I'm at home I keep it safely in it's box. 
This annoys the boyfriend and he often reminds me "I bought you that so that you could wear it!" lol. Perhaps a cheaper one would have been more suitable, that way I could wear it without fear and we would have saved more £'s for our future baby.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Don't know how much my ring cost but I know the tradition is it's supposed to be a months wages basically. There's no way mine cost that; I'd have throttled him :rofl: I adore it though. I think it's beautiful and it means so much. I still love looking at it. :cloud9: xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I pointed out a ring that I liked ages before my Hubby proposed but he got me something completely different and I love it soooooo much more because he designed it, he bought the diamond and then had the designed the ring, its PERFECT! 

I only recently found out what it costs by complete accident, over 5k and to be honest I cant believe he spent that much and I'm now slightly nervous about wearing it (3 years later).xxx


----------

